# Russian Autotrophs



## The_Universe (Apr 28, 2005)

*


			
				Pravda.ru said:
			
		


Autotrophs: new kind of humans appears who neither drink nor eat

Click to expand...


*


			
				Pravda.ru said:
			
		

> 01/13/2005 18:20*It is not ruled out that they will replace us at a new evolution stage*
> 
> People all around the world were storming supermarkets and grocery stores on Christmas and New Year's Eve. There was a small group of people, though, who did not even think about eating anything for Christmas. In fact, they do not think about food at all. Such people call themselves autothrophs - they do not eat at all. The term designates an organism that makes its own food. Autotrophs can go on hunger strikes for years and even decades.
> 
> ...




This might be the Funniest "news" article I have ever read. DISCUSS!


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 28, 2005)

........whoa.


----------



## Torm (Apr 28, 2005)

Boy, those Russians sure do know how to make Darwinism work, don't they? Anyone who would try what is suggested in this article....   

Scientologists believe something similar to this, too, only backwards - they think that as a species we _used_ to not require material sustenance.


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, as a lethargic and lazy society that we are becoming, it might be a step in the right direction, assuming that it's all nutrients, and not empty calories.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Apr 28, 2005)

I remember in the early 90s there was a health craze in Southern California called Breathairianism, which was pretty much the same idea, about training the body to be autotrophic. A few people died or got serious health problems, and the whole thing went up in smoke when it was revealed that its founders "cheated" and actually ate.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 28, 2005)

Unfortunately, what with Russia's economic situation and all, this might be a popular necessity.  :\ 

If it actually works, that is.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 28, 2005)

I think Eolin should try this.

And he can post his progress notes as he goes along.


----------



## Mystery Man (Apr 28, 2005)

I prefer the "Garth Brooks Juice Diet".


----------



## trancejeremy (Apr 28, 2005)

I wonder if this isn't meant to be political satire/commentary? Well, except Pravda has basically become a tabloid newspaper so it probably is literal...


----------



## Shemeska (Apr 28, 2005)

As a general rule, Pravda is full of sh*t when it comes to 'science' that it covers. 

It's become the Weekly World News of Russia w/ all the stories on UFOs, psychics, ghosts, the boy from mars, and all manner of bunk reported as fact to sell papers.


----------



## Shemeska (Apr 28, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Scientologists believe something similar to this, too, only backwards - they think that as a species we _used_ to not require material sustenance.




Yep until Xenu the evil galactic overlord exiled all those evil spirits to earth etc etc etc. But of course you're not supposed to know about Xenu till you've paid... I mean achieved a certain spiritual level of existance on your way towards becoming an OT.

*rolls eyes and laughs at human idiocy*

And I'm not making fun of a religion here, because they're not one. And the German government agrees with me on that one.


----------

